# Zoorama MIA?



## cyberwuffy (Dec 15, 2011)

Whatever happened to them?


----------



## Aidy (Dec 15, 2011)

who


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 15, 2011)

wat

link? description? something? ANYTHING?

*edit*

Are you fucking kidding me? I Googled it. It's a Spanish goddamned yiff comic. It's not even a webcomic. It's just porn. All of it's porn. 

But, the fact that I was able to merely GOOGLE it and find downloads to every badly sketched porn story within the hour says something about the amount of FAIL you consist of, OP. 

Good night.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh, mur-
It's straight.

Actually, the first result I got was a pet store.

uh.


----------



## BRN (Dec 15, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Oh, mur-
> It's straight.
> 
> Actually, the first result I got was a pet store.
> ...



i got a band












idk.jpg


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 19, 2011)

Need a link or something. Look, just because most of FAF's users are furries doesn't mean we know everything the fandom has to offer. If you want answers to your questions, you have to provide examples of his/her work to give a general answer.


----------

